# Support Bluelight by participating in the Bluelight-Inflexxion survey!



## Tronica

Over nearly 15 years, Bluelight has been run by a group of volunteers and paid for through donations, ensuring that there are no paid adverts cluttering up our space. 

Inflexxion is a research group that provides a generous donation to Bluelight on an annual basis. Inflexxion and Bluelight develop a survey together annually directed at the Bluelight community. 

Participating in this survey is one way you can assist Bluelight to pay server upkeep costs, and should we have more than this, to consider equipment upgrades and other innovations as well.

So, please consider participating in this survey as a way of helping Bluelight.
More information here.
Or go straight to the survey here.

You may also be interested in the most recent academic publication Bluelight and Inflexxion have published together in the peer-reviewed journal Substance Use and Misuse (link to abstract). PM me for the full-text pdf


----------



## Azed

Just an FYI, both hyperlinks are dead.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Tronica

Azed said:


> Just an FYI, both hyperlinks are dead.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Yeah that’s because it’s from 2013


----------

